# Why do rats have yellow teeth?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

My sister just asked me this and I realized I didn't know


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I believe it has to do with specialized enamel.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I believe it has to do with specialized enamel.


This is correct. Our teeth are white because our teeth enamel is white and rat tooth enamel is yellow/orange. So, any rats with pearly whites probably have a dental problem or a type of deficiency as orange teeth means they're healthy and strong. Funny.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> This is correct. Our teeth are white because our teeth enamel is white and rat tooth enamel is yellow/orange. So, any rats with pearly whites probably have a dental problem or a type of deficiency as orange teeth means they're healthy and strong. Funny.


It is funny because its the oppisite from us. Thats how I remember it sometimes when someone goes eww they have dirty teeth, I explain that its different for them.


----------

